# Quad 1ohm sub wired to 2 ohms?



## atomicquad (Sep 19, 2005)

I got a quad 1 ohms sub wired to 1ohm. Can it be wired to 2 ohm. Currently, I series up each side and parrallel them down to 1 ohm. Any ideas?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

EDIT: My apologies, brain fart :blush:

So the answer IS: Nope  LOL


----------



## nebur8 (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't see why it wouldn't work. If you series up each side you resistance would be ((1+1=2)+(1+1=2))/2 so that gives me 2 ohm.


----------



## nebur8 (Dec 28, 2009)

edited cause i had a brainfart too


----------



## squeak9798 (Apr 20, 2005)

nebur8 said:


> I don't see why it wouldn't work. If you series up each side you resistance would be ((1+1=2)+(1+1=2))/2 so that gives me 2 ohm.


No, you can not get a single 2ohm load out of a quad 1ohm/coil sub.

If you wire two coils in series to 2ohm, you then essentially have two 2ohm loads which can only be wired in series again (4ohm) or parallel (1ohm). If you wired two coils in parallel, you would then essentially have two .5ohm loads which could then be wired in series (1ohm) or parallel (.25ohm).

So your only options with a quad 1ohm/coil sub is 4ohm, 1ohm or .25ohm

You could get _two_ 2ohm loads out of the subwoofer, but not a single 2ohm final impedance.

Here are your wiring options for a quad coil sub;








Parallel-parallel on the left (all coils in parallel), series-parallel in the center, series-series on the right (all coils in series).


----------



## atomicquad (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah, I was thinking that it was impossible, but I wanted to make sure my reasoning wasn't flawed. I've run it at 1 and at 4ohms, while .25ohm is not really possible in the majority of amplifiers available.


----------



## nebur8 (Dec 28, 2009)

yeah i actually changed my response, hence the brainfart comment. azngotskills was originally correct; as well as squeak...in reference to billy madison

Mr. Madison, what you have just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## HertzGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

Very nice squeak...the words of wisdom.
Touche


----------



## Viperoni (Oct 14, 2006)

If you can deal with the lessened thermal power handling, only wire 2 coils in series.


----------

